# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Dusskee's Workbook

## Dusskee

This forum is much less active than I thought it was. That's okay. I'm here to learn and be inspired and there are no shortages of tutorials or inspiration. So I'm starting this workbook with the intention of giving lucid dreaming a more prominent role in my world. 
History: I've lucid dreamed intentionally in the past, off and on, and loved it. The world of the waking seems to always find a way to distract me from dreaming. I hope that by starting the workbook my sub conscious will say, "Oh look, someone's serious this time," and work with me to make dreaming an important part of my lives.

Dec 30 2022

Sleep: 1:30-9:45am

*Reality Checks:* Finger through palm check
- A kid singing Row Row Row Your Boat
- Fireworks
- Someone I hadn't seen in a long time showed up on my doorstep.

*Dream Signs:*
- Giants or large statues
- In school
- At work

*Short-Term Goals:*
- To ground myself in dreams
- To compete in lucid games
- To meet an in dream companion to adventure with

*Long-Term Goals:*
- To meet dream archetypes and speak with them
- To greet my fears and find out how to move past them, or at least find a way to work with or around them
- To create and be able to easily access a dream oasis

----------

